# anyone have trijicons or meps for their p99?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

and where do you buy them??
did u get yours professionally installed..to those who have them, of course.
thanks


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I am looking to get a set of red fiber optics for my `99s.
I have Mepros on my H&K, and I think they are better than the Trijicons on my S&W.

This is the best deal I can find for Mepros.
http://www.productwizard.com/meprolight-sight.html


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I have Trijicons for two of mine at the moment, but want to get them on all of mine. I am leaning toward Meprolight the next time around though. They seem lower to the slide then the Trijicons and Walther suggests Meprolights.

I installed mine myself. It is very easy. The only special tools you need is a nut driver for the front sight. The rear sight just comes off when you push down on the rear sight plunger on the right side of the sight.


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

I just put a set of Meprolites on my P99c. I put them on myself. I have TFO sights on my Glocks. I wish they were available for the Walthers. I like the combination night sight and fiber optics.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a set of TFO's for my G19 when I had it, and I have to agree that if they made them for the Walther, I would get them. But they don't. :smt022


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Are TFOs the same as fiber optic sights?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

TFO are Tritium Fiber Optic. They are fiber optic sights with tritium vials behind them. So light makes the fiber optic glow during the day and the tritium makes the fiber optic glow at night. Bright green dots during the day and night, with the same sight picture. A truly great invention.


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

I put Mepros on mine. Didn't have a gunsmith do it, but probably should have. I bought them off eBay, but have seen them on www.opticsplanet.net


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been tempted. But, I had a bad experience adding night sights to a Glock 26. I sent the slide to Glock and had them install the sights. Got back Trijicons, but the white circles around the inserts were all screwed up and almost worn off. Had to send it back. They claimed it was fine and sent it back, but they did replace the rear sight despite their claim that they had not.

Granted, I could do the P99 sights myself. But still, the whole thing kinda irritated me.

I shoot so well with the stock sight at the range that I don't feel like messing with it.


----------

